# A new cycle trail in Little Langdale?



## Globalti (19 Aug 2009)

I was there recently showing some overseas visitors around The Lakes and I spotted what looked to me like a manmade trail climbing up beside the road from Langdale.

Anybody know what that's all about?


----------



## Jonathan M (19 Aug 2009)

Got a grid reference? It isn't some National Park erosion repair work is it? They often result in a slightly unnatural look to RoW until they bed in a little.


----------



## addictfreak (19 Aug 2009)

Could it be this. Not new I have to say

http://www.mtb-routes.co.uk/northyorkmoors/routes/Langdale-Loop/details.aspx


----------



## PpPete (20 Aug 2009)

There is a good graded track in Langdale at 286055 heading for Little Langdale (parallel with road) Lower part would be fine MTB although only classed as FP. Think there's a stile at the top though.


----------



## Jonathan M (21 Aug 2009)

addictfreak said:


> Could it be this. Not new I have to say
> 
> http://www.mtb-routes.co.uk/northyorkmoors/routes/Langdale-Loop/details.aspx



I don'tt think so, as Rigid is talking about Langdale in the Lake District, so unless Rigid has some absolutely spanking binoculars he didn't see Langdale in the NYM.


----------



## Kirstie (31 Aug 2009)

I was riding in little langdale at the weekend. If you are facing up the wrynose pass (ie great langdale over the hill on your right and tilberthwaite over the hill on your left), is the track you describe on the left or right? If it is the track going up the hillside on your left hand side that is the bridleway to high tilberthwaite. It is not a man made trail, but it is absolutely SUPERB in both directions. It's basically one massive slabby rock garden all the way, up and down... HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## PpPete (31 Aug 2009)

Kirstie said:


> I was riding in little langdale at the weekend. If you are facing up the wrynose pass (ie great langdale over the hill on your right and tilberthwaite over the hill on your left), is the track you describe on the left or right? If it is the track going up the hillside on your left hand side that is the bridleway to high tilberthwaite. It is not a man made trail, but it is absolutely SUPERB in both directions. It's basically one massive slabby rock garden all the way, up and down... HIGHLY recommended.



But beware of the highland cattle.... I nearly tripped over several in the wee small hours on the UTLD 50 on the section between Little Langdale & Tilberthwaite.


----------



## addictfreak (31 Aug 2009)

Jonathan M said:


> I don'tt think so, as Rigid is talking about Langdale in the Lake District, so unless Rigid has some absolutely spanking binoculars he didn't see Langdale in the NYM.



 Dont know how that happened I was definately on the lakes site when I did the link. Must be gremlins.


----------



## Kirstie (31 Aug 2009)

porkypete said:


> But beware of the highland cattle.... I nearly tripped over several in the wee small hours on the UTLD 50 on the section between Little Langdale & Tilberthwaite.



Ooh. Never seen any up there and have been riding it regularly for several years...well not on that bit - on the pass to great langdale I have...


----------



## Jonathan M (1 Sep 2009)

Kirstie said:


> I was riding in little langdale at the weekend. If you are facing up the wrynose pass (ie great langdale over the hill on your right and tilberthwaite over the hill on your left), is the track you describe on the left or right? *If it is the track going up the hillside on your left hand side that is the bridleway to high tilberthwaite*. It is not a man made trail, but it is absolutely SUPERB in both directions. It's basically one massive slabby rock garden all the way, up and down... HIGHLY recommended.



I did wonder that, but from RR's first post I interpreted it that the track was somewhere along the road from Langdale Old Hotel to Little Langdale past Blea Tarn.

RR, can you let us know where you saw this trail?


----------



## Globalti (1 Sep 2009)

I was driving a minibus full of Africans (as you do) southwards up the really steep hill from Great Langdale to Blea Tarn and over to Little Langdale; I saw what looked like a new cycle track or recently sanitised bridleway running more or less parallel to the steep road and then heading off in a westerly direction on the other side of Blea Tarn. Couldn't stop and go to investigate as you'd imagine, so thought I'd ask on here.


----------



## Jonathan M (1 Sep 2009)

Well,looking on Memory Map, (and in view of NERC I don't think it will have changed in status) then that appears to be footpath. I'd still stick with it being some footpath erosion work being done by LDNP. I couldn't imagine the redsocks allowing an MTB trail in such an area without a massive fight, chaining themelves to stiles etc etc etc.


----------



## Kirstie (1 Sep 2009)

I think I've walked along it - a wide piece of gravel track is all it is. Not a purpose built MTB trail. If it was it would be mighty dull too.


----------

